# Is this safe?



## Sam Orez (Jun 7, 2020)

I saw this today and thought it was possibly a horrible accident in the making.
My cousin lost his life ,along with seriously injuring his young daughter doing just this.
Thoughts were he was distracted by his daughter and turned into the path of an oncoming truck.







The Ford 8N was destroyed and the truck totaled. Miraculously,the daughter recovered and







survived. My brother and I own a vintage Allis Chalmers WD and never allow anyone on the tractor but the driver.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, the best and safest thing is one seat for each rider. I'm guilty of giving a ride to the barn. Twice in ten years, but it only takes once to get hurt.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Agree with Bill. We always did this back when but everything these days certainly frowns on it because as you mentioned, people do get hurt and or lose their lives.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Sam Orez said:


> I saw this today and thought it was possibly a horrible accident in the making.
> My cousin lost his life ,along with seriously injuring his young daughter doing just this.
> Thoughts were he was distracted by his daughter and turned into the path of an oncoming truck.
> View attachment 57775
> ...


If you think it is dangerous you should not do it.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

We do have a tendency to not think things through. If we spent a few moments running a task or an action through our minds before actually doing it, we can, most times, see where there could be a problem, and sort it before it becomes and issue, or dangerous for that matter.


----------



## William Lawson (Mar 15, 2018)

I once knew a farmer who was allowing his son ride while discing a field, the son fell and was run over by the disc and died right there. Just the operator on the machine.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

William Lawson said:


> I once knew a farmer who was allowing his son ride while discing a field, the son fell and was run over by the disc and died right there. Just the operator on the machine.


As I suggested earlier in this thread, I believe that you shouldn't do things if you think the risk outweighs any potential benefit.
However, I also believe that each of us has the ability to make those risk/benefit calculations for ourselves.


----------



## Dixter (May 9, 2020)

Back in the day I was riding the fender on Oliver 1950. Tire caught my boot and almost fell off in front of a 4 row potato planter. My grandchildren ride on a trailer behind the tractor.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Dixter said:


> Back in the day I was riding the fender on Oliver 1950. Tire caught my boot and almost fell off in front of a 4 row potato planter. My grandchildren ride on a trailer behind the tractor.


It is proper to develop and practice good safety habits around tractors and machinery.
Let prudence dictate your actions, especially when children are involved.
But also please remember it is not your place to dictate what is, or isn't prudent to me.


----------



## DanielCT230 (Apr 17, 2018)

Sam Orez said:


> My brother and I own a vintage Allis Chalmers WD and never allow anyone on the tractor but the driver.


quite often the "driver" should not be allowed on the tractor either....


----------

